# Crockpot  Delightful  Dessert



## Katherine (Apr 18, 2002)

1 (21 ounce) can cherry or apple pie filling
1 (18 1/4 ounce) package yellow cake mix
1/2 cup melted butter or margarine
1/3 cup chopped walnuts (optional)


Place pie filling in your slow cooker. Combine dry cake mix and butter (mixture will be crumbly); sprinkle over filling. Sprinkle with walnuts. Cover and cook on low for 2 to 3 hours. Serve in bowls.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 18, 2002)

KATHERINE

Thanks so much for the recipe.  I have never cooked a dessert in a crockpot.  I think I'll do this tomorrow.  My son will be thrilled to find dessert finally in the house!!!!!  

Welcome to discuss cooking.


----------

